# PHX LRM 08



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

GIVE ME SOME TIME TO UPLOAD I TOOK ALOT OF PICS OF THE BIKES AND ROLLERS ONLY DID REAL GOOD AT THE SHOW EVERY BIKE THAT WAS ENTERED PLACE WE HAD 8 ENTREES 


-----------TRIKES-----------
1ST PLACE RADICAL NATE -PROFESSOR X


1ST PLACE FULL -LUNCH MONEY
2ND PLACE FULL ----ME, I PLACED 2ND

1ST PLACE SEMI 520LOW "MARK"


----------BIKES-----------


2ND PLACE RADICAL CADILLAC JAY -GREEN LANTERN

VINCENT I FORGOT??

HULK I FORGOT BUT I THINK HE GOT BEST GRAPHICS FOR A BIKE AND BEST OF SHOW BIKE??


BEST OF SHOW TRIKE

1ST PLACE LUNCH MONEY

2ND PLACE PROFESSOR X

3RD PLACE 520LOW "MARK"

A ROLLERZ ONLY SWEEP TOOK THE WHOLE CATORGORY


'


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

ALMOST DONE UPLOADING AND I'AM NOT RESIZING NONE OF THE PICTURES


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Was taco out there? I forgot to call him.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you got any car pic's?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 3 2008, 12:18 AM~10074430
> *Do you got any car pic's?
> *


DIDNT TAKE TO MANY OF THOSE IM ONLY POSTING UP BIKES AND THE CARS I TOOK PIC OF WERE MOSTLY ROLLERZ ONLY CARS MY FEET WERE KILLING ME I FORGOT TO TAKE MY CHAIR SO I WASNT WALKING AROUND MUCH


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2008, 11:18 PM~10074430
> *Do you got any car pic's?
> *


Theres probably going to be some in post your rides tomorrow.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

HAHAHA I JUST NOTICE TONY O LOL


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2008, 11:36 PM~10074550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WON BEST OF SHOW?????


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10074584
> *THIS WON BEST OF SHOW?????
> *


i was disapointed with this bike


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10074584
> *THIS WON BEST OF SHOW?????
> *



I COULDNT REMEMBER I WASNT REALLY PAYING ATTENTION I THINK IT DID PLACE FOR BEST OF SHOW AND GOT OTHER AWARDS I THINK IT TOOK ITS CLASS TOO IM NOT 100% SURE


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2008, 11:43 PM~10074593
> *I COULDNT REMEMBER I WASNT REALLY PAYING ATTENTION I THINK IT DID PLACE FOR BEST OF SHOW AND GOT OTHER AWARDS I THINK IT TOOK ITS CLASS TOO IM NOT 100% SURE
> *


OK


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

No pics of Satan's Sideshow?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 2 2008, 11:49 PM~10074623
> *No pics of Satan's Sideshow?
> *


best for last? :dunno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 AM~10074623
> *No pics of Satan's Sideshow?
> *



IM SURE I PROBURLY DO I MOSTLY TOOK ONE SHOT OF THE BIKES BUT I DIDNT TAKE A PICTURE IN THE BEGINNING CAUSE WHEN THE SHOW STARTED THE BIKE WAS STILL COVERED BY A BLANKET


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 AM~10074623
> *No pics of Satan's Sideshow?
> *



SON OF A BITCH I CHECKED I DONT HAVE PIC IT WAS COVERED WHEN I WENT BY THE FIRST TIME AND FORGOT TO GO BACK AND TAKE THE PICTURE :angry:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2008, 07:50 AM~10074629
> *best for last?  :dunno:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:59 AM~10074689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old skool


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:02 AM~10074714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats weird.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKES


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: socios b.c. prez, westside206rain, AZ WAR CHIEF, Chris, the poor boys, viejitocencoast, 505albcrazy, BAYTOWNSLC, Badass93, CHILLY WILLY, sureñosbluez


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 01:13 AM~10074807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

are you almost done. im sleepy


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 AM~10074534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thee Artistics DOING IT ....AZ AND CALI REPING :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2008, 01:08 AM~10074770
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: socios b.c. prez is a loser, westside206rain, AZ WAR CHIEF, Chris, the poor boys, viejitocencoast, 505albcrazy, BAYTOWNSLC, Badass93, CHILLY WILLY, sureñosbluez
> *


 :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:36 AM~10074550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooo wwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeee :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:13 AM~10074391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THIS 1


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 01:47 AM~10074949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO FRAME IS SO SICK IT MATCHES MY PARTS DESIGN


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

ALRIGHT THATS IT FOR NOW I THINK I GOT MOST OF THE BIKES AT THE SHOW AND SOME BIKES I TOOK MORE THAN ONE PICTURE SO I MIGHT HAVE MORE PICS ON CERTAIN BIKES IF YOU WANT TO REQUEST MORE PICS OF A BIKE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

RO DOMINATED


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 3 2008, 01:48 AM~10074957
> *YO FRAME IS SO SICK IT MATCHES MY PARTS DESIGN
> *



:biggrin: THANK YOU, WHEN I DESIGNED THE FRAME I WANTED SOMETHING I HAVE NOT SEEN BUT NOTHING TOO RADICAL I THINK I SUCEEDED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:50 AM~10074960
> *ALRIGHT THATS IT FOR NOW I THINK I GOT MOST OF THE BIKES AT THE SHOW AND SOME BIKES I TOOK MORE THAN ONE PICTURE SO I MIGHT HAVE MORE PICS ON CERTAIN BIKES IF YOU WANT TO REQUEST MORE PICS OF A BIKE
> *


Thanks for all the pics and for having a good quality camera.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 AM~10074961
> *RO DOMINATED
> *



WE DID GOOD FOR THE BIKES WE SHOWED EIGHT AND ALL EIGHT PLACED AND ALL BIKES WHERE SEMI AND UP CLASS WE HAD ONE SEMI AND ALL THE REST WERE FULL OR RADICAL, SOME OF THE MEMBERS THIS WAS THEIR FIRST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW THEY EVER DID AND CONGRATS BROTHERS.......FIRST TIME SHOWING AT A LRM SHOW CADILLAC JAY 2ND PLACE RADICAL AND 520LOW "MARK" 1ST SEMI AND 3RD BEST OF SHOW TRIKE


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2008, 01:56 AM~10074984
> *Thanks for all the pics and for having a good quality camera.
> *



HA NO SHIT HAVING A GOOD CAMERA MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE BUT ITS ALWAYS BETTER SEEING IT IN PERSON


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

JUST IN CAUSE IF YOUR WONDERING WHAT THE NEW PLAQUE AWARDS LOOK LIKE.


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 2 2008, 10:49 PM~10074623
> *No pics of Satan's Sideshow?
> *


Satan's Sideshow wasn't at its best, it was a rush to get the add'l display out of storage...	It's next show will be San Berdo'!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:30 AM~10074513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my old forks!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

MAN OF STEEL - BEST OF SHOW

NEMESIS IV LIFE!!!!

Congrats on all who participated. Lets keep the movement alive!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nice pics....looks like it was a good show...i knew i should of made it out there...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 08:00 AM~10075764
> *MAN OF STEEL - BEST OF SHOW
> 
> NEMESIS IV LIFE!!!!
> ...


now that more like it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeeeeeeees taco was there and yeeeeeeees taco was drunk lol i just got back home halfhour ago long ass trip but it was great rollerz once again dominated the whole show with bikes and cars but yeah for all of you who dont know by now yeeees u will be seeing more of me and dolle girl at a show near you this means yes i am seeing her lol

ok well im ghost gotta go to work tonyo happy birthday brother


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2008, 09:04 AM~10076042
> *now that more like it
> *



you know how we do it!!

Even small change showed strong.....its been in storage and all dusty!

It was a good Show!!!

And by the way TOny you owe me twenty bucks son!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Man of Steel-Best bike

Best Body Modifications 
Best Plating 
Best Engraving
Best use of Accessories


Small Change-3rd place radical 20"


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 11:49 AM~10076797
> *Man of Steel-Best bike
> 
> Best Body Modifications
> ...



CONGRATS ON THE SHOW!

GUESS THIS PUTS YOU AS THE FIRST HEAVYWEIGHT TO ENTER THE RING FOR THE TITLE.....GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 3 2008, 10:54 AM~10076849
> *CONGRATS ON THE SHOW!
> 
> GUESS THIS PUTS YOU AS THE FIRST HEAVYWEIGHT TO ENTER THE RING FOR THE TITLE.....GOOD LUCK BRO!
> *


Naw we just went to show. 
Have other projects in the works for next year.....more than two wheels and they run on gas!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 12:01 PM~10076894
> *Naw we just went to show.
> Have other projects in the works for next year.....more than two wheels and they run on gas!
> *



THOSE PROJECTS TAKE REAL TIME....AND MONEY!

GOOD LUCK ON THAT!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

got the money and some time so we will see what we can unvail.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you not going for the title man???

damm think about it, now pinnacle is retired there is no other radical out there that could take the title...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so he says.
We do it for the love of the sport. dont need a title to say we are the best.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i know but hey how many times did you show in vegas already, MOS just diserves a title before retirement you know


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

we have been to vegas since 98'
with different bikes and stuff.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS THAT SHOW WAS SICK


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

t00 bad its the last 1


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

why is that?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

NICE PICS BROTHER!! GREAT SHOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TONY -O !!!

ADRIAN YOU AND MARK SO HAVE A BUILD OF NOW! LOL.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 03:55 PM~10078064
> *why is that?
> *


cuz there was a shooting at the show theres a whole topic about it in off topic......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

they wont cancel it. if so they will move it to mesa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2008, 11:49 PM~10074622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie for posting the picture of my daughters first bike , she was really happy it was her first show and she got first place 16inch mild


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Good pics thank you


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

what's up .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 07:11 PM~10079445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro what all did u win with the hulk bike


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

BAD A$$ BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Mar 3 2008, 01:38 AM~10074569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would have waited until the forks and sissybar were completely done before unveiling the bike. Just my opinion, bike looks good though.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 05:59 PM~10079360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FELICIDADES HOMIE FOR THE BEST IN SHOW


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 10:42 PM~10074587
> *i was disapointed with this bike
> *


MY SON WAS HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10081761
> *MY SON WAS HAPPY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


its cool, i just expected more


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW WAS GOOD


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 08:27 PM~10081780
> *its cool, i just expected more
> *


YOU WANT MORE LOOK AT THE CAR. THE BIKE IS JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT POST WHAT YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 3 2008, 05:30 PM~10080069
> *hey bro what all did u win with the hulk bike
> *


MY BOY GOT 2nd in class, best graphics and 3rd best in show not bad for the first time :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10081976
> *MY BOY GOT 2nd in class, best graphics and 3rd best in show not bad for the first time :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE WIN....CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 3 2008, 06:02 PM~10080337
> *FELICIDADES HOMIE FOR THE BEST IN SHOW
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 4 2008, 12:40 AM~10081933
> *YOU WANT MORE LOOK AT THE CAR. THE BIKE IS JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT POST WHAT YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


eh, they expect the world out of you I guess. looks good to me. 
I like it because its nice looking and not overdone. sometimes less is more.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 10:40 PM~10081933
> *YOU WANT MORE LOOK AT THE CAR. THE BIKE IS JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT POST WHAT YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


thats is why i expected more because you went all out on the car. no need to get but hurt. its not like i said that your bike is trash. internt is serious business

i got nothing


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: a 65 impala 4 door.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 3 2008, 07:01 PM~10080329
> *I think I would have waited until the forks and sissybar were completely done before unveiling the bike. Just my opinion, bike looks good though.
> *


 I WAS BUT I FIGURED FUCK IT AND JUST USE THE PARTS ANYWAYS IM NOT EVEN FINISHED WITH THE PAINT EITHER. STILL TOOK 2ND IN RADICAL.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

CONGRATS TO INDIO.. THE BIKE LOOK SIC I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY!!!
GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

honestly who drives or fixes up a 65 4 door omg go back to off topic 

hey indio i wasnt able to congradulate u and yourboy tell him i said congrats cant waite tillsan bernadino homie let me know on that info we wastalkin bout funds are limited at this point but lets work it out homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2008, 11:02 PM~10082170
> *honestly who drives or fixes up a 65 4 door omg go back to off topic
> 
> hey indio i wasnt able to congradulate u and yourboy tell him i said congrats cant waite tillsan bernadino homie let me know on that info we wastalkin bout funds are limited at this point but lets work it out homie
> *


who the fuck is talking to your bitch ass


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10082034
> *thats is why i expected more because you went all out on the car. no need to get but hurt. its not like i said that your bike is trash. internt is serious business
> 
> i got nothing
> *


no need to hate. he build the bike for his son,not for your satisfaction.

congrats on your wins man. bike came out bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2008, 11:38 PM~10082502
> *no need to hate. he build the bike for his son,not for your satisfaction.
> 
> congrats on your wins man. bike came out bad ass. :thumbsup:
> *


im not hating, i just thought it was going to look more radical


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 09:40 PM~10082520
> *im not hating, i just thought it was going to look more radical
> *


then you dont have to look at it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

satan's sideshow look good.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

coolio


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 4 2008, 06:44 AM~10082556
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Satan's sideshow won an award for Best Old School bike :biggrin:

i think i have seen a trike with the same fork in this topic??? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW ALL THESE BIKES BUT......WHERE ARE THE GIRLS???? :biggrin: I THINK I HAVE TO GET BACK OUT THEERE AND START TAKING PICS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10083144
> *Satan's sideshow won an award for Best Old School bike :biggrin:
> 
> i think i have seen a trike with the same fork in this topic??? :0
> *


yea a red and silver trike.
i think tnt made the forks and sissybar for a customer using the same concept as satan's sideshow.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 4 2008, 07:25 PM~10084909
> *yea a red and silver trike.
> i think tnt made the forks and sissybar for a customer using the same concept as satan's sideshow.
> *


Yes a Layitlow member wanted that exact same design so I'm like ok whatever I'll do it then he backed out on me and this other guy bought them from me and ordered the matching sissybar and steering wheel.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 AM~10084920
> *Yes a Layitlow member wanted that exact same design so I'm like ok whatever I'll do it then he backed out on me and this other guy bought them from me and ordered the matching sissybar and steering wheel.
> *


the parts look good on the trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Detailed pics of Satan's Sideshow


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:worship: thank you tonyo for these pics of Satan's sideshow.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 10:06 PM~10082225
> *who the fuck is talking to your bitch ass
> *


who da fuk said u can talk bitch lol

see here is the thing homie u act like u know what you talking bout and act like u got taste for anything when in reality you aint got shit of your own to bring to the table. you talk smack on something you couldnt even afford. i know for a fact if orlando decides to dump another 25,000 into this bike he could so just do us all a favor go back to working on your piece of shit 4 door and when its finished post pictures so we can all laugh at it have a nice day


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

satans sideshow is very nice im glad to see an old school contender at a show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 02:41 AM~10074928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the bike it came out bad ass


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10081761
> *MY SON WAS HAPPY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


u really put out some good bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

legionlegend u should pull out bad2dabone one last time before u redo it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 4 2008, 05:01 AM~10080329
> *I think I would have waited until the forks and sissybar were completely done before unveiling the bike. Just my opinion, bike looks good though.
> *



Yeah but he still placed and he really wanted to show it. I mean with only a handful of shows you gotta jump at the chance to qualify what you got this year. I dont even know if I'll be able to qualify Tombtsone I might just roll up with it and BAM kick some ass with it ya know? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

to qualify you need to place in sweepstakes


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WHO WON 16IN. STREET-ANY PIC'S???


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10086572
> *Yeah but he still placed and he really wanted to show it.  I mean with only a handful of shows you gotta jump at the chance to qualify what you got this year.  I dont even know if I'll be able to qualify Tombtsone I might just roll up with it and BAM kick some ass with it ya know? :dunno:
> *


that is a nice display it has is that the same owner of the scooter or did he just buy it frm him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, lowridersfinest, *skinnischwinn*, BigTex, adib_repteis


Damn not this asshole again :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10086586
> *to qualify you need to place in sweepstakes
> *


WEll yes but to qualify for an indoor spot in Vegas you have to have placed in your category otherwise you'll be assed out outside no matter how hot your bike is.  I spoke to Lowrider about that and that's basically what they said.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 12:22 AM~10074843
> *Thee Artistics DOING IT ....AZ AND CALI REPING :biggrin:
> *


TO BAD THE FIRST BIKE AINT ARTISTICS FOOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 4 2008, 01:24 PM~10086600
> *WHO WON 16IN. STREET-ANY PIC'S???
> *


UMMM I GOT A QUESTION BOUT THIS GUY IS HE A SERIOUS PERSON OR WHAT CAUSE EVERY PIC I SEE HIM IN HE DOING SOMETHING STUPID WHATS THE NEWS ON OLE CHUNK A MUNCH


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2008, 12:45 AM~10087252
> *UMMM I GOT A QUESTION BOUT THIS GUY IS HE A SERIOUS PERSON OR WHAT CAUSE EVERY PIC I SEE HIM IN HE DOING SOMETHING STUPID WHATS THE NEWS ON OLE CHUNK A MUNCH
> *



damn Taco :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

he said chunk a munch


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT GUY HE IS LIKE A MASCOT FOR SOME STUPID ASS CEREAL OR SOMETHING HE ALWAYS TAKIN PICS THAT ARE COMPLETLY DUMB OR WITH SOMETHING OVER HIS FACE LOL CAN DA GUY EVEN RIDE ONE OF THE BIKES HE HIMSELF IS AN AUTOMATIC DISQUALIFICATION CAUSE HE CANT RIDE THE BIKE LOL


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW....taco you are being nice today huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2008, 01:06 AM~10087448
> *WOW....taco you are being nice today huh
> *


That's how he rolls :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 03:04 PM~10087429
> *I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT GUY HE IS LIKE A MASCOT FOR SOME STUPID ASS CEREAL OR SOMETHING HE ALWAYS TAKIN PICS THAT ARE COMPLETLY DUMB OR WITH SOMETHING OVER HIS FACE LOL CAN DA GUY EVEN RIDE ONE OF THE BIKES HE HIMSELF IS AN AUTOMATIC DISQUALIFICATION CAUSE HE CANT RIDE THE BIKE LOL
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

or he is in love?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

View My TinyFx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 04:33 PM~10087160
> *TO BAD THE FIRST BIKE AINT ARTISTICS FOOL
> *


actually they both are :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then 

o yeah for all the haters here ya go TNT does it again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Mar 4 2008, 03:33 PM~10087160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 04:12 PM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> 
> o yeah for all the haters here ya go TNT does it again
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> *


Damn that would be shady.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hoodstar clothing let me know yall want any shirts red or blue or black rag


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 06:12 PM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> 
> *


that is news


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 04:14 PM~10088039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red and black :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how would it be if he aint even got a plaque or shirt from you guys im not tryin to start nutin but im just saying we offered him a plaque and he said yes to us that he is down i talk to the homie today and told him ride with the best dats all


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> 
> o yeah for all the haters here ya go TNT does it again
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 05:15 PM~10088045
> *how would it be if he aint even got a plaque or shirt from you guys im not tryin to start nutin but im just saying we offered him a plaque and he said yes to us that he is down i talk to the homie today and told him ride with the best dats all
> *


Not sweating it. Hell thats a socal thing. aint got shit to do with me. :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o yeah and to the people who said my paint dont match rollin malo sorry to say but in person the colors match thats the last time i listen to someone who never seen it in person lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:20 AM~10083350
> *WOW ALL THESE BIKES BUT......WHERE ARE THE GIRLS???? :biggrin: I THINK I HAVE TO GET BACK OUT THEERE AND START TAKING PICS AGAIN :biggrin:
> *



some pics from a show i went to on sunday,


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 08:19 PM~10089038
> *some pics from a show i went to on sunday,
> 
> 
> ...


was this at a heatwave?????

cute girls


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

****




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 04:12 PM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> 
> o yeah for all the haters here ya go TNT does it again
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, that's what you see in the Rio Grande Valley :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 07:19 PM~10089038
> *some pics from a show i went to on sunday,
> 
> 
> ...


20.00 bucks says tonyo notices the dude first!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahahahaha

didn't notice that they were actually looking at me when i took the pic, hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, last one, i can't post the rest


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10089106
> *ok, last one, i can't post the rest
> 
> 
> ...


pm?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10089106
> *ok, last one, i can't post the rest
> 
> 
> ...


pm the rest :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x3


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 09:28 PM~10089106
> *ok, last one, i can't post the rest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10089106
> *ok, last one, i can't post the rest
> 
> 
> ...



says who , the car topics do it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the pics

just kidding, here's some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 03:14 PM~10088039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blue and white homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 04:14 PM~10088039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 06:25 PM~10089083
> *yep, that's what you see in the Rio Grande Valley :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them some cute asses..


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 01:03 AM~10074728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2008, 02:12 AM~10088025
> *lol thats what u think how come i just got off the phone with him and he is calling troy today to get in rollerz then
> 
> o yeah for all the haters here ya go TNT does it again
> ...



I should have wore short sleeves so you could see my forearm Rollerz tat


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 4 2008, 07:47 PM~10089244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 4 2008, 11:30 PM~10091936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey homie they got red and black printed ones for yoour norte ass lol no but seriously bro if you interested or anyone else u know is then get at me for the red ones imma post a pic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2008, 08:44 AM~10093640
> *hey homie they got red and black printed ones for yoour norte ass lol no but seriously bro if you interested or anyone else u know is then get at me for the red ones imma post a pic
> 
> 
> ...


haha, how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2008, 06:28 PM~10089106
> *ok, last one, i can't post the rest
> 
> 
> ...


someone hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2008, 11:16 PM~10074416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics!! I didn't get any good pics of boys bike!!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Heard MOS was at the show...I thought MOS was sold overseas? and I heard Small Change was there too...wish I woulda made it...havent seen that bike since 96 or 97 when it was at the Mesa Show...one of my favorite radical bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Mar 6 2008, 01:00 PM~10102264
> *Heard MOS was at the show...I thought MOS was sold overseas? and I heard Small Change was there too...wish I woulda made it...havent seen that bike since 96 or 97 when it was at the Mesa Show...one of my favorite radical bikes
> *


I guess the deal didnt go through, damn shady ass overseas businessmen but I guess the Paz bros probably kept whatever deposit they made on it, good deal there :thumbsup:

Small Change was there yes. They've been bringing it out to shows lately. I mean why not its still a nice lookin bike and complete so its better to show it than have it sit in a garage somewhere.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Mar 4 2008, 03:45 PM~10087252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 12:30 AM~10074882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does anybody in AZ know the owner of this bike???


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> Does anybody in AZ know the owner of this bike???
> [/quotes
> 
> HIS NAME IS TONY,


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Mar 4 2008, 08:09 PM~10089944
> *Blue and white homie
> *




 RED!!! SOOOO WHOOO


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

*TTT for Phoenix 09*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 6 2009, 08:52 PM~12930886
> *TTT for Phoenix 09
> *


nice topic, makes me miss the summer


----------

